

Ask HN: What's something I can do right now to increase my productivity? - cl42

I saw the equivalent quora post (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;Whats-something-I-can-do-right-now-to-increase-my-productivity) and really liked some of the answers. I&#x27;m wondering if you guys have any advice on how to get more productive!
======
pmuk
Stop reading HackerNews? :)

------
aukaost
I deactivated my Facebook account.

------
dquadraat
Stop procrastinating right now!

------
dquadraat
Stop procrastinating

